# Advice on Scopes



## Xgriz97 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking into getting a browning x bolt .308, any ideas on what kind of scope would be a good one to mount mainly looking to use it for coyote and small stuff but wanna be able to hit them from distances like 250+, any ideas? Any thoughts on the gun or nother one you would advice on getting? Looking to spend about 1500 for whole set up. Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Why go so big for Coyote and smaller targets? Lots of cheaper calibers to shoot for smaller animals. I understand the potential of a 308, but it seems like over kill.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

burris fullfield II with the ballistic plex is a really nice scope I have several and really like em I got the data off of burris's site for the distance between tick marks and then shot it over the chronograph and put the data in a ballistics program to find out where each tick mark was suposed to hit and they are pretty close. you can get one new for about $275


----------



## Leonten (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in the mid '70's I was trying several scopes to determine which manufacturer I liked best. I settled on Leupold for all my rifles & handguns. They all have about the best eye relief, excellent clarity, a good field of view and are extremely durable. I'm currently using 9 and have a couple of extra scopes lying around. I'll match the size/power to the rifle/cartridge. On my ultra light (257 Roberts Improved) I have the variable V II in 2-7 with 30mm objective lens. Most of the standard cartridges (and my 7mm Rem. Mag.) have a V II in 3-9 power with 40mm obj. lens. My 270 Weatherby has the V II in 3.5-14 power with a 40mm adjustable obj. lens. My 308 Winchester has the VX II in 3-9 power. I prefer the duplex reticule and all the scopes have that reticule (except the 25-06 which has a blended reticule). Their warranty says it all: "If any Leupold Golden Ring product is found to have defects in materials or workmanship, we will, at our option, repair or replace it. Free. Even if you are not the original owner. No warranty card required. No time limit applies." Several years ago, a friend of mine found a rifle in the woods. He said it had been there for at least 1 year (maybe more) as the gun was trashed. But, the Leupold scope was still perfect.

Based on what you get, they aren't that expensive compared to some of the other premium brands. Most of my were purchased mail order or online. That saves me a few dollars. You can check out all of there products at this link.

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shoo ... cts/scopes


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

And your stuff from back in the day is twice the quality of todays leupys. Downhill since the old man has died. They are not the standard anymore in the optics industry now they are lucky to be top ten.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

i like Burris stuff too. lately i've been likein Vortex- Jap glass w/ awesome clarity, assembled in Phillipines by a company out of Minnesota i think.take a look at their Viper PST 2.5 -10 . has an illuminated BDC reticle- but the wide FOV at 2.5 is what impresses me- I think its 47' at 100 yds.- wide view is critical if they come in close, or they r on the move u can pick em up in the scope better.They run about $599- check out Liberty Optics and talk w/ scott. Will u handload? 110 gr bullets move out pretty fast in the 308 for yotes and u can load it up w/ some very tuff bullets at 180 gr for elk if needed and 300 yds is no problem for the 308.
I just put a vortex Diamondback 2-7x w/ BDC reticle on my muzzleloader- i think its a great matchup and I have no problem holdin 1 1/2 " groups w/ my Omega. 
Let me know how that xbolt shoots as I been thinkin about one


----------

